# Help:  I need to freeze homemade hashbrowns



## inchrisin (Aug 22, 2017)

I broke out the food processor a while back and I shredded about 4 pounds of Russet potatoes.  Way too many for just me in one sitting.  I rinsed them throughly and dried them throughly.  The potatoes that I made that morning were incredible.  I gave them lots of salt and lots of salted butter.  They were crispy, gorgeous, and creamy in the middle.  I decided to try to freeze the other half.  They weren't cooked.  I squeezed as much air out of the ziplock bag as I could and I tossed them in the freezer for a few days.  When I came back to them they had turned the same color of grey that potatoes will turn when they oxidize on the counter.

Is there a superior way to store homemade hashbrowns in the freezer so they don't turn grey?


----------



## CraigC (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you squeeze the liquid out using a clean dish towel? If it were me I'd cook the hash browns completely before freezing. Then reheat from frozen, like tots, crowns or fries you get in the freezer section of the grocery.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 22, 2017)

I have boiled russet potatoes, then shredded them, formed into patties with a little onion juice or shredded onion which is almost the same as juice. Froze the patties to be fried later. Frozen or not, boiling them first changes the result to something more like a tater-tot and I go back and forth on which kind is better. Since you already shredded yours don't think it would work out too well though.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 22, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Did you squeeze the liquid out using a clean dish towel? If it were me I'd cook the hash browns completely before freezing. Then reheat from frozen, like tots, crowns or fries you get in the freezer section of the grocery.



+1... Exactly...

Ross


----------



## Addie (Aug 22, 2017)

If you notice, anytime you buy a frozen potato product at the store, they have all been precooked. 

Freezing raw potatoes is not the best thing to do to them.


----------



## inchrisin (Sep 4, 2017)

skilletlicker said:


> I have boiled russet potatoes, then shredded them, formed into patties with a little onion juice or shredded onion which is almost the same as juice. Froze the patties to be fried later. Frozen or not, boiling them first changes the result to something more like a tater-tot and I go back and forth on which kind is better. Since you already shredded yours don't think it would work out too well though.



I like this idea.  I could just boil half.  By the time I'm sick of hash browns I'll move to tots from the freezer.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 4, 2017)

Ever had potato Latkes? I like them a lot better than hash browns or tots. CharlieD probably has a great recipe for them. You can precook them and freeze like tots.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 4, 2017)

inchrisin said:


> I broke out the food processor a while back and I shredded about 4 pounds of Russet potatoes.  Way too many for just me in one sitting.  I rinsed them throughly and dried them throughly.  The potatoes that I made that morning were incredible.  I gave them lots of salt and lots of salted butter.  They were crispy, gorgeous, and creamy in the middle.  I decided to try to freeze the other half.  They weren't cooked.  I squeezed as much air out of the ziplock bag as I could and I tossed them in the freezer for a few days.  When I came back to them they had turned the same color of grey that potatoes will turn when they oxidize on the counter.
> 
> Is there a superior way to store homemade hashbrowns in the freezer so they don't turn grey?


Cook them first. When you put raw potatoes in the freezer you get the same effect as when they are frozen by the weather.


----------

